# Medidor y control de velocidad de un vehiculo



## Rene

Hola muchachos, tengo que hacer un medidor de velocidad de un vehiculo, no es necesario que muestre la velocidad, solo indicar con un led y un buzzer cuando llegue a 50 Km/h y que encienda otro led cuando llegue a 100 Km/h.

El problema que tengo, es que no se nada sobre automoviles    no se como funcionan los velocimetros de los vehiculos, y por eso no se como poder sensar la velocidad.

Se me habia ocurrido algo parecido a los velocimetros de las bicicletas, pero colocar un iman en la rueda de un automovil, me parece algo rustico.

*Algun conocedor del tema me pudria explicar otro metodo de medir la velocidad de un vehiculo* 

De antemano muchas cracias


----------



## ohbuiles

Hola

Puede parecer rustico , pero es sencillo y efectivo . Si no , tendrias que tomar una señal de algun sensor del vehiculo (Efecto Hall , Reluctancia variable etc) acondicionarla y utilizarla en tu circuito.

Puedes realizar una primera aproximacion a la velocidad, por medio del diametro de las ruedas , el numero de vueltas y el tiempo transcurrido.


----------



## Rene

Hola ohbuiles, sabes donde están ubicado el sensor del vehiculo, o si es muy complejo llegar hasta el, si hay que desarmar el tablero donde está el velocimetro, cosa si es complicado, usar la alternativa que me parece rustica, pero como tu dices y tambien asi lo pienso, seria sencilla y efectiva.


----------



## ohbuiles

Hola RENE, no he trabajado dichos sensores, pero los mas comunes son los que mencione de reluctancia variable y de efecto hall, los puedes encontrar en alguna parte de la caja de cambios. Te digo de paso que en vehiculos que poseen la llamada computadora ó ECU, las señales del sensor van a esta unidad, esta las procesa y proporciona una salida que puede ser aprovechada. Pero no todos por ejemplo un Renault9,  posee un sensor hall cerca al tablero del velocimetro, incrustado en la guaya que va conectada a la caja de cambios. un Daewo tiene en principio el mismo sensor, pero mas cerca de la caja de cambios y con extensión de guaya al tablero del velocimetro. Y mientras mas moderno y reciente sea el vehiculo mas complicada es la cosa, asi que te digo que el mejor modo es el del iman pues sea el vehiculo que sea obviamente todos tienen ruedas.


----------



## maunix

Amigos creo que le estan errando al rumbo.

El sensor que mencionan es el sensor de Revoluciones... este sensor no les dirá si el auto se está moviendo!!

Pueden tener los datos de las ruedas y demás detalles pero si solo sensan este sensor no sabrán que dato mostrar.

A lo que voy es que el vehículo podria estar con su motor girando a 6000 RPM pero quieto!! o en bajada... o en subida!!! Con la palanca de cambios en la marcha Punto Muerto... etc!!    Por más que sepan el diámetro de las ruedas, no sirve de mucho esto.... o mejor dicho no sirve de NADA.

Digamos que les muestra las RPM , nada más.

Habría que usar un encoder o similar en el eje de alguna rueda para poder medir la velocidad real del vehículo, con eso tomarían las RPM de la rueda real y aqui, conociendo entonces el radio de la rueda es que se puede calcular la velocidad.

Saludos


----------



## ohbuiles

Hola amigos , vamos por partes

Hay sensores que miden solo RPM , estos obviamente no sirven para la nesecidad de RENE de medir velocidad. 

Hay sensores (Del principio que sea) que se aprovechan del movimiento de la caja de cambios , y no importa si esta en punto muerto , pues se aprovechan de los piñones que van acoplados con el "Cardan" (En vehiculos de traccion trasera) que transmiten  el movimiento a la transmision del vehiculo, y esta  a las ruedas es decir si las ruedas giran el sensor actua , si no giran , no actua. Estos son los que utilizan para la velocidad.

Y lo que quise transmitir a RENe y vuelo a decir y a  ampliar es que me parece mas sencillo los imanes en la rueda (Pon cuidado en la manera de fijarlos , pues si el vehiculo tiene los frenos "tensionados" o va cuesta abajo, se generan temperaturas muy altas)  pues si en un neumatico esta baja
la presion de aire no se hace el mismo recorrido ; es decir un vehiculo con 28lbs en sus neumaticos
y que realice digamos 20 vueltas , no recorrera lo mismo(mientras mas vueltas realizadas
 mas apreciable sera la diferencia) que si tuviera 30,31 0 mas libras en sus neumaticos ; y sin embargo el regimen de revoluciones puede ser el mismo.

Saludos.


----------



## crisa

Yo tengo un clio 2 y he encontrado ambos sensores y los cables de ambos que van hacia el tablero. Uno sensa las RPM y esta en el volante del motor o corona del motor, el otro el que creo que necesitamos aca es el que esta en la caja de cambios y es un  sensor de efecto hall con 3 cables uno es masa, el otro es de 5 o 12 v, y el ultimo es el mas importante, el que devuelve la data de velocidad en HZ (0 HZ en reposo y creo que 250 HZ a 160 km/h).
Bien hasta aqui he llegado, ya que a mi tambien me interesa el tema ya que necesito activar un rele cuando la data de velocidad este por sobre los 20HZ y de este modo cerrar automaticamente las puertas del vehiculo cuando sobrepase los 15 km/h (esta es la paridad de valores segun renault). 
Creo que ya sea para encender un led y un buzzer como para activar un rele lo que necesitamos aca es el mismo circuito, que tambien me vendria barbaro me puedan facilitar.
Saludos.
El Crisa


----------



## Mario Alejandro

otra Forma facil de medir la distancia es mediante un pequeño dispositivo reflectivo de infrarrojo que tiene un pequeño emisor de baja potencia e irradia a una distancia de unos 50 cm y en el mismo equipo podes pones el receptor, luego debes pintar una pequeña franja de color blanca en el neumatico y cada vez que pase esta por el infrarrojo rebotara y dara un pulso el receptor infrarrojo o foto diodo contando eso como una vuelta de esta forma podes tener el valor de una vuelta y de ahi en adelante ya es matematica dentro del micro que vayas a usar, te preguntaras si este queda estacionado sobre la banda blanca lo puedes solucionar a traves de soft validando tiempos de pulsos ya sea alto o bajo, controlando los tiempos podes calcular velocidad y distancia recorrida etc y cuanta aplicacion mas descubras me fijo hay unos muchachos que lo realizaron busco las fotos y las posteo espero ser de ayuda 
chau


----------



## eduardo.bonilla

Hola,

Creo que la forma más facil es que saquen la señal de alguno de los cables que le llegan al panel de instrumentos de tu carro.

Una señal debe ser de frecuencia variable dependiendo de la velocidad, es la que se utiliza para el odómetro.

Saludos,

Eduardo


----------



## crisa

Yo ese cable ya lo tengo y tengo la frecuencia a la que quiero activar un rele, el tema es como lo hago (circuito por favor).
Saludos


----------



## ryghar

Hola!!

Revivo este post ya que tengo la misma duda, así no abro otro igual ...

Lo del imán en la rueda parece ser lo la forma mas stadart para que funcione en cualquier vehículo. Pero... como se instalaría?

Alguien tiene idea para precisar un poco mas la forma de hacerlo y los materiales a utilizar?
Alguno lo tiene hecho y puede postear alguna foto?

Los sensores de este tipo funcionan a la velocidad de giro de una rueda (supongo que rondará los 50ms a alta velocidad)?

Si soportan conmutaciones a altas velocidad se podrían poner mas de 1 imán para lograr mejor precisión a bajas velocidades (lo que quiero hacer yo es un velocímetro, odómetro, etc).

Sds!!


----------



## danke

Saludos, a mi moto le coloke este bike computer  http://www.sigmasport.com/en/servic...rodukt=33&gruppe=1&sprache=2&typ=bikecomputer
seria modificar el circuito y colocarle las lucesitas.


----------



## eduardo.bonilla

Si ya tienen el cable con la señal de frecuencia que llega al tablero pueden utilizar un divisor de voltajes para llevar la señal a un voltaje que pueda leer un microcontrolador, de 0 a 5 volts.

De alli podrían hacer un programa para detectar la frecuencia.   La frecuencia que lean indicará la velocidad a la que va el vehiuclo, dependiendo de los pulsos recibidos por el sensor.

Saludos,


----------



## Chico3001

Un Iman con un Reed Switch o un sensor de efecto Hall no creo que funcione, una rueda de ese tamaño girando a una velocidad de 50km/hr debe dar una vuelta completa en unos pocos microsegundos o incluso algunos nanosegundos (alguna vez me entro la loquera de calcular cuanto tiempo tardaba la rueda de un carro en dar una vuelta completa a 200km/Hr y salia algo asi como 10nS), en suma demasiado rapido para que responda un campo magnetico

Creo que seria mas practico usar un sensor optoelectronico para poder medir la velocidad de los pulsos... esto nos puede dar mayor definicion

Solo una sugerencia...


----------



## dhanher

Pero la pregunta sigue en pie:alguien ha usado alguna vez estos sistemas,lo han echo colocando los imanes a las ruedas?o los sensores opticos? 
Alguien podria subir alguna imagen para poder ver y sacar alguna idea?
Saludos y ojala alquien lo haya echo y tenga buena voluntad d fotografiarlo >)


----------



## nocturno

¿Qué marca y modelo de vehículo es?


----------



## maxmv

yp estaba pensando en algo paresido pero por puerto serial ala pc asi diseno mi prpio tablero


----------



## tiopepe123

tambien se estaba investigando utilizar una especie de rfid o tag.

circuito LC de doble oscilacion similar a los dispositivos de las tiendas antirobo

yo creo que el hall debe poder llegar a esa velocidad, si no los ventiladores de PC llegan a 3000rpm tranquilamente.

El problema es su corto alcance de poco mas de 2 o 3 cm de distancia.

yo no he probado


----------



## quiri

Talves esto les sirva.

http://usuarios.lycos.es/jomasi/cuentakm.htm

pero mas de eso no se.


----------



## yamazaky1984

Hola:
Prinso que la mayoria de carros en la guaya que viene  de la caja de cambios mandan esta señal, no se eque tipo pero la mandan... nada nuevo mi comnetario...
Yo escribo para pedir que envien FOTOS  de las guayas de sus carros, con eso nosotros los que no hemos dado  con ella nos podamos orientar, creo que las FOTOS en este sector del foro vn  tener crucial importancia.


----------



## luis fernando villegas

bueno, yo soy nuevo en el foro pero precisamente en este momento me encuentro desarrollando un sistema como el que ud comentan,

segun lo que e experimentado hay dos tipos de tomas de la señal de velocidad del vehiculo

1. por medio de guaya directamente al velocimetro desde la caja de cambios
2. por medio de sensores electronicos (en los modelos mas recientes)

mi carro es un 323 y tiene el sistema de guaya, lo que hice fue montarle un dispositivo en la guaya  igual al que tienen los taxis, es un simple disco con un iman en un costado que al dar una revolucion activa un reed switch, devido a que por condiciones del fabricante estas guayas dan una revolucion cada 10mts entonces  la siguiente fase es calcular mediante ucontrolador la velocidad del vehiculo, y en esas estoy diseñando el programa


----------



## Joan_Vicente

Hola, me encuentro desarrollando un sistema similar al que comentais, se trata de tomar la velocidad del vehiculo y que a cierto valor del  velocimetro salte una alarrma.
Despues de darle muchas vueltas y recabar información al respecto, existen tres metodos para tomar con valores medibles (electricos) el valor de la velocidad en el cual se desplaza el vehiculo:

-A traves del tacometro. (Hay que tener en cuenta una serie de condiciones para tomarlo directamente de él, mas abajo las explico)

-Directamente del velocimetro que lleva incorporado culquier vehiculo (o desde la sierga que comunica dicho velocimetro con la salida de la caja de cambios)

-Directamente de la rueda motriz, su palier o eje de transmision.

Desde el tacometro: Sabiendo que el motor gira a ciertas rpm. y dichas revoluciones son proporcionalmente transmitidas a las ruedas dependiendo de la marcha que coloquemos al vehiculo. No es dificil optener una tabla que relacione marcha-revoluciones-velocidad. Para desarrollar el circuito controlador habra que poner sensotes a la palanca de la caja de cambios para optenr la velocidad estimada (Se asume que en punto muerto el vehiculo esta parado y que una vez en movimiento no se aprieta el embrague).

Los otros dos métodos son para una lectura REAL de la velocidad del vehiculo:
Si desde la caja de cambios parte una sierga hacia el velocimetro analogico y que este consta de un imán colocado dentro de una cazoleta móvil, que al girar, dependiendo de las rpm que le imprima la sierga, éste obliga a la saeta unida a la cazoleta desplazarse x grados.
Pues bien hay un metodo que consiste en colocar un magnetocaptador a dicho imán de forma que nos de in pulso por cada vuelta que da (Sistema utilizado por Renault en algunos modelos con ordenador de ruta).
En lugar de un magnetocaptador podriamos colocar, dependiendo de lo manitas que sea uno, un optosendor oculquier otro sistema que nos premita leer las revoluciones de dicha sierga. 
A partir de ahi hay que hacer una tabla para poder calibrar la lectura ya que las RPM o RPS con los Km reales recorridos y establecer las equivalencias para optener directamente los Km/h.

Por último podemos colocar este magnetosensor a una rueda Sistema que habreis visto en las bicis (Simplón pero extremadamente eficaz). Dicho sensor, como he apuntado al principio podria ir tambien al palier, eje de transmisión... Para calibrarlo hay que tomar la medida del desarrollo de la rueda; es decir calcular el espacio que avanza el vehiculo en un giro completo de la rueda. Una vez sabemos el desarrollo de las ruedas y lo multiplicamos por los impulsos que nos da el sensor instalado podremos optener la tabla de equivalencias para optener los Km/h. al que se desplaza nuestro vehiculo.

Para minimizar errores de lectura es conveniente nontar dos, tres o cuatro sensores en el eje o rueda distribuidos uniformanente (si 2 a 180º, si 3 a 120º, si 4 a 90º...)
La fórmula para el calculo de la velocidad en Km/h sera la siguiente:

Km/h = ( Dr x PPM x 0.006 ) / Ns

Dr : Desarrolo de la rueda en metros
PPM: Nº de Pulsos por minuto procedente del/los sensores.
Ns: cantidad de sensores instalados.

Por ejemplo supongamos que hemos instalado 4 sensores que por tanto nos daran en lectura 4 impulsos cada vuelta que de el eje o rueda a medir.  Supongamos que tomamos el valor del número de impulsos por minuto y este es de 30.000
Sabemos que este vehiculo las ruedas tienen un desarrollo de 1,955 metros.
Para optener la velocidad en Km/H a la que se desplava el coche aplicamos la fórmula anterior:

(Dr: 1,955 x PPM: 30.000 x 0.006) / Ns: 4 =  351,9/4 = 87,975Km/h

Como no se trata de ir con la calculadora por la carretera esta fórmula solo la utilizaremos para calibrar el circuito encargado de darnos la lectura directa de Km/h. 

... Casi se me olvidaba de la pregunta inicial. Para hacer que salte un chivato (Led, pitido, alarma o lo que sea) no hay más que intercalar un circuito que nos avise tanto por alto como por bajo, si es que interesa, cada vez que se rebasen los parametros preestablecidos....
de ahi a construir un control automático de velocidad de crucero para el vehiculo solo hay un paso (Sustituir los avisadores de alarma por accionadores que tiren más o menos del cable acelerador del auto y que se desactiven en cuanto pisemos, por ejemplo, el freno).

Espero que os haya servido de ayuda


----------



## Joan_Vicente

PD. Si alguno esta interesado en desarrollar el control automático de velocidad, talvez podamos colaborar, compartir información y experiencias para sacar el proyecto adelante.


----------



## DANDY

Pues entonces miren el datasheet de el lm2907 o el lm2917 sirven para hacer tacometros yo tengo un tacometro yo ya hice el mio


----------



## joga

pues aunque hace tiempo que esta este tema y apenas lo lei, les comento que yo he realizado el circuito de manera muy censilla con un pic 16f628 y muy pocos componenetes y me muestra la velocidad en 3 disolays de 7 segmentos pero como me quedaron varios pines libres del pic, estos se podrian utilizar para activar cualquier cosa. 
al principio estaba como ustedes pero la solucion es simple(despues de romperme la cabeza 3 dias logre ponerlo en marcha) el principio de funcionamiento es generar un 0 cada que una rueda pasa por el sensor que como bien decian puede ser de varios tipos optico magnetico etc. en este momento lo probe con un simple motor y un sensor optico del tipo de deteccion de papel en las impresoras, pero para el auto lo mas recomendable seria un sensor magnetico. una vez teniendo el tren de pulsos como bien dijo alguien anteriormente solo es cuestion de matematicas se debe medir el perimetro de la rueda del auto en cuestion para saber la relacion de cuanto avanza el auto en cada giro. por ejemplo si la circunferencia es de 1 metro, se toma una base de tiempo de 1 segundo ; si en ese segundo se conto unicamente un pulso del sensor entonces el auto esta corriendo a una velocidad de 1 metro por segundo al hacer la conversion de metros por segundo a km/h esto seria tan simple como una multiplicacion , asi se diria que recorre 60 metros por minuto o sea 3.6 km por hora. y jugando con el ajuste de la base de tiempo podemos calibrar el equipo.
si a alguien le interesa este tema todavia comentelo y con gusto subo la información de como lo hice 
Saludos desde mexico


----------



## Joan_Vicente

Hola joga, pues si que, aun,  estoy interesado en este tema y aprovechando tu ofrecimiento, si es que aun conservas el esquema de este circuito que comentas, ¿serias tan amable de subirlo al foro para examinar y comentarlo?


----------



## Fulanito

Hola a Todos en el foro , aun hay interes en el controlador de velocidad ? 

*Busco un desarrollo  *que  establesca la velocidad limite de un vehiculo ,   que cuente con alarma acustica que indica cuando esta proximo a llegar a la velicidad tope  y q el tope de velocidad sea 100 % programable 

Que su aplicacion sea para vehiculos ligeros ( utilitarios ) , semi ligeros ( 3 - 5 toneladas toneladas )  y motocicletas .

Si alguien tiene algo , contacteme , hay una plataforma de negocios muy buena 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx





			
				Rene dijo:
			
		

> Hola muchachos, tengo que hacer un medidor de velocidad de un vehiculo, no es necesario que muestre la velocidad, solo indicar con un led y un buzzer cuando llegue a 50 Km/h y que encienda otro led cuando llegue a 100 Km/h.
> 
> El problema que tengo, es que no se nada sobre automoviles    no se como funcionan los velocimetros de los vehiculos, y por eso no se como poder sensar la velocidad.
> 
> Se me habia ocurrido algo parecido a los velocimetros de las bicicletas, pero colocar un iman en la rueda de un automovil, me parece algo rustico.
> 
> *Algun conocedor del tema me pudria explicar otro metodo de medir la velocidad de un vehiculo*
> 
> De antemano muchas cracias


----------



## Dano

Mensaje editado por no cumplir las normas.

Saludos


----------



## frankiii

hola que tal compañeros... hace tiempo que no aparecía por aquí por problemas con internet y en este tiempo me he dedicado a aprender algunas cosillas que antes eran un mundo para mi..., aunque siendo realistas soy un novato con muchas ganas pero poco más.

y retomando este hilo, yo también estoy muy interesado en el control de velocidad para mi coche, y para ello tengo localizadas las siguientes funciones:

- pasos de velocidad por pulsos.
- y según la instalación original del auto, tengo los controles del control de velocidad, y los distintos pulsadores para desactivar la instalación.
- pedal de acelerador electrónico

el problema que tengo es que para mi coche (ford focus diesel del año 2002) el control de velocidad orginal es a través de un cable que estira de la mariposa del acelerador, pero claro al tener mi coche acelerador electrónico no tengo ese cable y no puedo instalar ese control de velocidad.

según lo que tengo como me lo podría plantear para diseñar un circuito que me calcule la diferencia entre la velocidad actual y la deseada y lo aplique sobre el acelerador electrónico, sabiendo que al mismo tiempo tengo los controles para velocidad +, -, grabar, on, off; y que la instalación original hacía que se desconectase al pulsar el pedal del freno o del embrage.

muchas gracias,


----------



## Fogonazo

El IC CD4046 te da una señal de error resultado de comparar 2 frecuencias en valor y face, con esta señal puedes corregir la velocidad actuando un motor (Por ejemplo)

http://www.tranzistoare.ro/datasheets/400/109068_DS.pdf


----------



## joga

bueno hace un rato que prometi subier información del sistema que yo hice , pero por falta de tiempo no lo he podido documentar, les pido un poco de paciencia y tratare de proporcionarles estos datos en breve.



saludos desde México.


----------



## frankiii

impaciente me tienes yoga. xq ando un poco pez en éste tema, aunque sigo investigando a ver como lo puedo hacer

también estoy viendo el integrado que comentó el compañero anterior.


----------



## Octavio 867

Hola, el circuito existe
lo tiene el tablero del thunderbird 1981 y al parecer el del crown victoria 1999
para mas información (en ingles) ir a la sig. direccion: 
www.maverickcomet.com/enseguida nos vamos a features y luego a tech articles y ahi en el numero 7 viene como poner un tablero digital de Ford Crown Victoria 1999 en un ford maverick "viejito"


----------



## jorbu

les comento, hice un tacometro recientemente con un pi 16f628a en el programa microcode
aqui les va el programa

cmcon = 7
define lcd_dreg porta
define lcd_dbit 0
define lcd_rsreg portb
define lcd_rsbit 1
define lcd_ereg portb
define lcd_ebit 2
LED VAR PORTB.5
revo var byte
BANDERA VAR BIT
revo = 0
HIGH led

INICIO:
lcdout $fe,1,$80,"MOTOR GIRANDO A:"
lcdout $fe,$c3,dec revo
lcdout $fe,$c9,"RPM"
count portb.0, 5000, revo
revo = revo * 12
goto inicio

END

bueno el programa envia la información a un display 16X2 y el conteo de las vueta la hace un sensor optico


----------



## nsblenin

e k yo puse en mi moto un iman de bicilcleta enganchado a la llanta con super glue pegamento xd. kreia k iva a saltar con la fuerza giratoria pero aun sigue ai jaja.


----------



## webfree

Hola 

Sabes buscando me encontre con la siguiente información de como podria ser algo un poco más sofisticado, tal vez con la cooperación de algunos amigos se manejen microcontroladores pic se pueda diseñar uno medianamente practico o quizar mejorar la siguiente...

http://www.monografias.com/trabajos25/sistema-veltech/sistema-veltech.shtml


----------

